# مفاجأة جامدة : Autocad 2010 كامل بالكراك ...



## المساااااح (26 مارس 2009)

الان بين ايديكم الإصدار الجديد جدا جدا جدا من البرنامج الضخم autocad 2010 والذى لم يصدر بشكل رسمى حتى الان ولكن سوف يصدر فى خلال هذا الشهر على أقصى تقدير وذلك بناءاً على معظم المواقع الأجنبية التى تهتم بالشأن الهندسى بشكل أساسى وحصرى جداً جداً .....

Autocad 2010​
Introduction
With AutoCAD® 2010 software, you can tackle your most challenging problems with ease. Your designs can
now exist in any shape imaginable, thanks to free-form design tools. Many critical features have been
automated, making your workflow more efficient and the move to 3D design even smoother. Sharing and
working on projects with colleagues has never been easier, thanks to multiple upgrades to our PDF capabilities
and the incredible addition of 3D printing. With these and countless other new capabilities you’ve been asking
for, AutoCAD 2010 takes any idea and turns it into a reality faster than ever before.​​​​​​​​​​​​​​​​​​

وهذه هى الروابط وهى منقولة .. لكن مجربة من قبلى وبها الكراكhttp://rapidshare.com/files/212649423/cad_damasgate.com_2010.part01.exe​http://rapidshare.com/files/212650095/cad_damasgate.com_2010.part02.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/212651577/cad_damasgate.com_2010.part03.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/212741679/cad_damasgate.com_2010.part04.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/212741628/cad_damasgate.com_2010.part05.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/212743436/cad_damasgate.com_2010.part06.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/212742250/cad_damasgate.com_2010.part07.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/212742127/cad_damasgate.com_2010.part08.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/212743863/cad_damasgate.com_2010.part09.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/212743818/cad_damasgate.com_2010.part10.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/212742830/cad_damasgate.com_2010.part11.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/212742955/cad_damasgate.com_2010.part12.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/212742743/cad_damasgate.com_2010.part13.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/212740292/cad_damasgate.com_2010.part14.rar​​


----------



## shereo (26 مارس 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا اخى وجارى التجربة


----------



## mahmoud khalid (27 مارس 2009)

شكرا أخي الكريم وجاري التحميل


----------



## المساااااح (28 مارس 2009)

ايه يا جماعه مفيش اى ردود ليه ..وفيه مشاهدات كتير .. البرنامج كااااااااااااامل بالكراك .. ولو لقيت لينكات لموقع تانى غير الرابد شير هجيبها بس لغاية دلوقتى تقريباً مفيش .. بس ان شاء الله عن قريب هنجيبها لاحلى مهندسين ........


----------



## المساااااح (31 مارس 2009)

فين الردود يا جماعه كل دى مشاهدات وبدون ردود .. على فكرة البرنامج دا تحفه من تحف الزمن وجااااااااااااااامد جداً جداً واسرع من الاصدارات اللى فاتت ...
جربوه ومش هتندموا بالعكس ... مش هتسيبوه


----------



## عمو تامر (2 أبريل 2009)

شكرا جزيلا
و جارى التحميل


----------



## المساااااح (3 أبريل 2009)

بعض المعلومات عن البرنامج :
_ هذا البرنامج فى رأيى يأخذ جائزة الأوسكار لهذا العام : فهذا الإصدار عمل مصمموه على جعله فى رأيى أسرع الإصدارات حتى الأن على وجه الإطلاق ... 
فقد جعلوا هذا البرنامج خفيف جدأ أثناء مراحل التسطيب وأيضاً خفيف جدا أثناء عمله على الجهاز .. فالبرنامج لا يأخذ سوى مساحه قليله من ال c ...
البرنامج يأخذ 720m فقط لا غير .. لذلك فهو خفيف مقارنة بالإصدارات السابقه والبرنامج لا يتطلب مواصفات عاليه لتشغيله ..
والمفاجاه التى أعجبتنى جداً جداً فى هذا الإصدار أنه قريب الشبة بل أنه كامل الشبة ببرنامج microsoft office 2007 فى شكل القوائم وكل شئ .. كل شئ لذلك فله شكل جمالى لم نتعود عليه .. ولك حرية الإختيار فى العمل على هذا الشكل الجديد أو العمل على الشكل القديم المعتاد للأوتوكاد
_ البرنامج كامل بالكراك .. ولا يأخذ وقت فى تسطيبه على الكمبيوتر ويعمل بخفه جداً والعمل عليه ممتع بحق ..
أرجو منكم التواصل معى فى اعطاء الملاحظات حتى نعلم خفايا هذا البرنامج الجميل التى لم اصل الى كل خفاياه حتى الان .....


----------



## المساااااح (10 أبريل 2009)

هذه مشاركة جديدة للبرنامج ولكن بروابط اخرى جديدة وغير الرابدشير ..... 

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t128109.html


----------



## عامرية (10 أبريل 2009)

شكرا ع البرنامج الروعة 
جاري التحميل


----------



## garary (10 أبريل 2009)

مشكووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## garary (11 أبريل 2009)

اخى الكريم
حملت من الروابط وثم عملت تنصيب للبرنامج على مايرام واشتغل ولكن شريط الادوات الرئيسية ابتدأ من Home الى Output غير موجود .
كيف يمكن اظهارة مشكورا


----------



## المساااااح (15 أبريل 2009)

يمكنك ان ترجع الى الشكل الكلاسك القديم ..فهذا الاصدار يعطيك الاختيار لتعمل على الشكل الجديد او العودة الى الشكل المعتاد للاوتوكاد ومنه يمكنك ان تظهر ما تشاء من قوائم ...


----------



## tamersab (20 أبريل 2009)

شــــــــــــــــــــــــــكرا


----------



## tamersab (20 أبريل 2009)

شـــــــــــــــــــــــــكرا


----------



## خضر سالم (20 أبريل 2009)

جاري التحميل ومشكور أخي المساح


----------



## محمد عوض ابو (20 أبريل 2009)

جاري التحميل ومشكور جدا


----------



## عاشق الهيدروليك (22 أبريل 2009)

جاري التحميل ومشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووورررر
اخوي على هذا الجهد.......................................تحياتي 
عاشق الهيدروليك


----------



## نديم أنفوقه (29 أبريل 2009)

النسخة تعمل شكرا لك و يعطيك العافية


----------



## مهندس ألأجيال (10 مايو 2009)

Think you i'm downloding now


----------



## fageery (10 مايو 2009)

مشكووووووووووووووور جاري التحميل


----------



## M.rt (12 مايو 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا اخي المساح
وارجوا منك الافادة عن الاستفسار الذي اوردته اليك في رسالة
............................................................................جزاك الله عنا كل خير


----------



## المساااااح (13 مايو 2009)

اخى العزيز ان تسطيب البرنامج سهل جدا ... فى البداية :
_ بعد اكتمال تنزيل كل الروابط ضعها فى فولدر واحد .. ثم من الملف رقم 1 اعمل كلك يمين واختار extract here 
_ ثم بعد الفك ينتج لك فولدر به البرنامج والكراك 
_ ابدأ فى تنصيب البرنامج عادى جدا .. حتى ينتهى البرنامج من التنصيب لا تفتح البرنامج
_ وافتح الكراك وخد copy من الملف الموجود داخل الكراك واذهب الى :c مكان تنصيب البرنامج وضع الملف به ..وبذلك تكون اتممت تصطيب البرنامج ويكون البرنامج كااااااااااااااامل باذن الله ..


----------



## abdolla1978 (13 مايو 2009)

شاكرين الجهود القيمه


----------



## alhmadi (13 مايو 2009)

شكرا ع البرنامج الروعة 
انا نزلت البرنامج من موقع اخر بدون كراك
ممكن يااخ المساح ان ترفع الكراك لوحده
واكون شاكر لذلك


----------



## ايمن نشأت (16 مايو 2009)

شكرا اخى المساح على مجهودك وبرنامج روعه وتغيير جميل


----------



## مهندس/ على درويش (16 مايو 2009)

جزاك الله خيـــــــــــــــــــــرا


----------



## المساااااح (17 مايو 2009)

لمن يريد الكراك لوحدة .. هذا هوا كراك النسخة ال 2010 وعلى فكرة الكراك دا بيشتغل على اغلب اصدارات ال 2010 انا مجربة على حوالى 3 اصدارات اخرى زى ال civil 2010و civil 3d companion 2010

دا الرابط وهو على موقع سريع جدا واكيد كلنا عارفينه :

http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?cnmwwizfnnz


----------



## سامح سمير عبد الظاهر (17 مايو 2009)

مشكور يا اخى وبانتظار التحميل


----------



## المساااااح (19 مايو 2009)

طبعا لكل الاخوة اللى روابط الرابد شير معاهم صعبة شوية وبطيئة ممكن تنزل البرنامج من موقع الشركة وهوا بيكون لمدة 30 يوم بس احنا معانا الكراك .. وعلى فكرة رابط الشركة بيكون سريع وبيدعم الاستكمال .. بس استعمل برنامج داونلود زى internet download manager وان شاء الله هتلاقى البرنامج نزل ..


----------



## habibko1 (6 يونيو 2009)

المساااااح قال:


> طبعا لكل الاخوة اللى روابط الرابد شير معاهم صعبة شوية وبطيئة ممكن تنزل البرنامج من موقع الشركة وهوا بيكون لمدة 30 يوم بس احنا معانا الكراك .. وعلى فكرة رابط الشركة بيكون سريع وبيدعم الاستكمال .. بس استعمل برنامج داونلود زى internet download manager وان شاء الله هتلاقى البرنامج نزل ..



رابط الشركة بعد ما نكمل المعلومات المطلوبة ونضغط علي داونلود يعطي صفحة يتاسف فيها ان احنا لا نستطيع تحميل البرنامج
ولا نستطيع ان نحمل من الرابيد شير 

وقد حملنا البرنامج من الموقع الاخر اللي موجود في مشاركتك http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t128109.html ولكن هناك الرابط الخامس والعاشر لا يعملان 

فهل هناك طريقة لاستكمال البرنامج بهذين الرابطين 

وشكرا جزيلا لمجهودكم


----------



## عبد العزيز الجمل (6 يونيو 2009)

اخى العزيز تم ازالة الروابط ليش لم يتم الانتهاء من التحميل


----------



## المساااااح (6 يونيو 2009)

الروابط سليمة ومفيش اى حاجه ... وكلها شغالة تمااااااااام


----------



## habibko1 (10 يونيو 2009)

المساااااح قال:


> الروابط سليمة ومفيش اى حاجه ... وكلها شغالة تمااااااااام




شكرا علي الرد ولكن تاكد بنفسك من الرابط الخامس والعاشر فانا حملت كل الملفات ما عدا الملفين الخامس والعاشر وحاولت مرة اخري بعد ردك ولكن ايض لم يعمل وانا انتظر وساظل انتظر الي ان يتم التحميل وشكرا


----------



## المساااااح (11 يونيو 2009)

الروابط شغاله تمام وانا جربتها بنفسى .. لكن هقولك العيب فين ...
تعلاى على علامة e بتاعت الانترنت بتاعتك .واعمل كلك يمين واختار prpereties
واختار delet cockies وبعدين ..ok
افتح الرابط عادى وهيشتغل معاك ان شاء الله .. 

الرابطين الخامس والعاشر :
http://rapidshare.com/files/212741628/cad_damasgate.com_2010.part05.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/212743818/cad_damasgate.com_2010.part10.rar


----------



## مساح يمني (11 يونيو 2009)

مشكور ياخي على البرنامج وجزاك الله الف الف خيرررررررر 
وجاري التحميل


----------



## المساااااح (16 يونيو 2009)

شكراً ............ !!!


----------



## lo2lo2at (16 يونيو 2009)

انا حملت كل الروابط بس كل ما اجي افك الضغط يكتبلي الكلام ده
CRC failed in auto cad _2010_english_sld_win_32bit.exe unexpected end archive
قوللي اعمل ايه


----------



## lo2lo2at (16 يونيو 2009)

خلاص ميرسي جدا انا عرفت ايه السبب كان الجزء الاربعتاشر عندي مش مظبوط وحملته ميرسي ليك علي البرنامج الاكتر من ممتاز


----------



## المساااااح (21 يونيو 2009)

اوك ... البرنامج حلو وهيعجبكوا قوى ............


----------



## عبدةو (21 يونيو 2009)

شكرا على المجهود.............بس ممكن اصدار2006 لو سمحت


----------



## المساااااح (23 يونيو 2009)

دى روابط ال autocad land desktop 2006 ...
http://www.4shared.com/file/106132138/a28f5151/landBy_Hassan_Mohamed_wwwmesa7acompart01.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/106148669/702dbf73/landBy_Hassan_Mohamed_wwwmesa7acompart02.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/106169892/a885633b/landBy_Hassan_Mohamed_wwwmesa7acompart03.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/106193945/6f609557/landBy_Hassan_Mohamed_wwwmesa7acompart04.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/106214039/d7575e2/landBy_Hassan_Mohamed_wwwmesa7acompart05.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/105962056/7f4a667/landBy_Hassan_Mohamed_wwwmesa7acompart06.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/105943698/8a088cdb/landBy_Hassan_Mohamed_wwwmesa7acompart07.html


*باسورد فك ضغط الروابط *


*mesa7a.com*​


----------



## ثائر اسماعيل (23 يونيو 2009)

مع جزيل الشكر والامتنان لهذه المشاركة الرائعة والمجهود الجميل 
بارك الله فيك


----------



## leadercivil (4 يوليو 2009)

شكرا جدا انا كنت بدور عليه من زمان بعد ما نزلت 2009 ولم يشتغل شكررررررررررررررررررررررررررررا


----------



## س م عبدالله (6 يوليو 2009)

اخواني الاعزاء انا متشكر علي البرنامج وحملته بس بيطلب ACTIVATION وبصراحة انا دخلت علي موقع الهندسة نت وحملت الكراك من لينك http://www.4shared.com/file/96505728/73d431d0/_2__AutoCAD_2010_MLD_Activation_Client_by_PmPdOG.html وشغلتة والبرنامج حاليا لايطلب ACTIVATION


----------



## ورد النيل (7 يوليو 2009)

جارى التحميل وبارك الله فيك


----------



## falconsky2008 (9 يوليو 2009)

ألف شكر أخى الفاضل على هذا الطرح الرائع وأنا عندى البرنامج من مدة ولكن من غير الكراك لك كل الشكر والامتنان وتسلم ايديك


----------



## المساااااح (9 يوليو 2009)

شكراً ........................ ويارب بالتوفيق للجميع


----------



## odwan (9 يوليو 2009)

بارك الله فيك ونفع بك
جاري التحميل .........................


----------



## المساااااح (10 يوليو 2009)

شكراً ........................


----------



## shoili (19 يوليو 2009)

شكرا الاخ المحترم جاك الله خير الجزاء


----------



## ali - Al Dhanhani (20 يوليو 2009)

شكرا جزيلا على المجهود الطيب


----------



## يوارتو (20 يوليو 2009)

شكراً الف شكر لك اخي الكريم


----------



## المساااااح (20 يوليو 2009)

شكراً ......................


----------



## محمد انور رمضان (26 سبتمبر 2009)

شكرا ياعسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسل جاري التنزيل


----------



## اسلام عاطف (26 سبتمبر 2009)

جزاك الله الف خير 
مششششششششششششششششششششششكور


----------



## المساااااح (16 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااً


----------



## hanafy_mohamed (26 ديسمبر 2009)

مششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششكور


----------



## hanafy_mohamed (26 ديسمبر 2009)

مششششششششششششششششششششششكور وجارى تنزيل الملفات


----------



## sraaab (31 ديسمبر 2009)

مجهود رائع وشكرا


----------



## المساااااح (7 يناير 2010)

thaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaanks alot


----------



## الهربيطي (17 فبراير 2010)

من فضلك انا بدخل علي الابط يقول eroor


----------



## الهربيطي (17 فبراير 2010)

انا بدخل علي الرابدشير عادي بيقولي error


----------



## الجنرال الزلاوى (28 مارس 2010)

hi to all


----------



## mmaee87 (4 أبريل 2010)

شكرا علي البرنامج
و سأحاول رفعه كله علي رابط واحد


----------



## خضر سالم (7 أبريل 2010)

thank for youuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu


----------



## ashraf_mesa7a (7 أبريل 2010)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## besbesmish (9 أبريل 2010)

*جعله الله فى ميزان حسناتك *


----------



## amgadu (9 أبريل 2010)

مشكور وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## besbesmish (10 أبريل 2010)

Packed data CRC failed in AutoCAD_2010_English_SLD_Win_32bit.exe
Extracting from cad_damasgate.com_2010.part04.ra
RC failed in AutoCAD_2010_English_SLD_Win_32bit.exe
The file "???" header is corrupt
The file "???" header is corrupt
ارجو التوضيح كيفية التصرف


----------



## oliverahmed (15 أبريل 2010)

شكرا اتمنى كل الروابط تعمل اليفر


----------



## eng mahmoud2010 (16 أبريل 2010)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء


----------



## eng mahmoud2010 (21 أبريل 2010)




----------



## منصور محمود ج (4 مايو 2010)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## mmaee87 (5 مايو 2010)

الي كل من يشتكي من الروابط
هناك فعلا مشكلة في أكثر من رابط
اليكم هذا الموضوع به نفس البرنامج و علي رابطين فقط
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t193815.html


----------



## cool_katkot (5 مايو 2010)

مشكووووووووووووووور وجاري التحميل


----------



## gray88 (16 مايو 2010)

لا والله براوه عليك و اصلى اصلى ...... يبارك فيك يا رب
كل شغال مية فلة شمعة منورة
بس الكراك ما اشتغلش ،اللى اشتغل معايا هو ملف الاكتفيشن ، اللى على الرابط دا
http://www.4shared.com/get/96505728...sionid=E9564C8207966C7D2AD1ABE14B1A7F5A.dc211
اصلى انا مصطب وندوز 7 ، المشكلة فى الكراك انك ما تعرفش تحطوا فين بالظبط فى ملفات الوتوكاد الى على c بس


----------



## عطية ابو الشيخ (20 مايو 2010)

مشكور على البرنامج الروعة


----------



## mohamed8444 (28 مايو 2010)

شكرا جدا علي البرنامج 
:56::56::56::56:​


----------



## anoshamor (24 يونيو 2010)

جاري التحمييييييييييل ويارب تشتغل كويس لاني محتاجاها قوي دلوقتي ... شكرا يا هندسة على مجهودك الرائع والجبار


----------



## هديل النوايسة (26 يونيو 2010)

بدي برنامج etab اخر اصدار


----------



## moatef (26 يونيو 2010)

ربنا يجعلو فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## خليل الرحمن (1 يوليو 2010)

آمل أن يكون كامل لأني حملته كثيرا ولم يعمل أو كان تجريبي .... أنعم الله علينا بالهدى والتقى و العفاف و الغنى ....آآمين


----------



## الاعصار الخالق (4 أغسطس 2010)

الف الف شكر على البرنامج وربنا يكرمك يارب 
بس ممكن لو سمحت ترد علينا فى موضوع اسطوانه تعليم اتو كاد 2009
انا عرف ان وقت حضرتك ضيق بس لو سمحت عشان محتاج المساعدها فى الاسطوانه دى اوى


----------



## Muaid82 (9 أكتوبر 2010)

مشكور ياغالي


----------



## صيفرو (17 أكتوبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله خيراً


----------



## ahmed malik (17 أكتوبر 2010)

مشــــــــــــــــــــــــــــكور.


----------



## ابو انسkahlil (17 أكتوبر 2010)

ماشاء الله على هذا النشاط 
و جزاك الله خير


----------



## المساااااح (23 أكتوبر 2010)

البرنامج كامل باذن الله .. والروابط تعمل وشغالة ميه ميه


----------



## elbrins (4 نوفمبر 2010)

*شكرا أخي الكريم وجاري التحميل*​


----------



## هشام الزائدي (6 ديسمبر 2010)

مشكور اخي الكريم وجزاك الله خير


----------



## mun sal (29 ديسمبر 2010)

اخي المساح مشكوووور جهدك بس..
انا عندي مشكلة ...
نزلت الروابط وكلشي تمام بس مش فاهم عليك اخر شي كيف افنش البرنامج ...
يعني بفتح cad_damasgate.com_2010) وبعمل تشغيل بس بضل يعلق بالنهاية وبيعطيني The
required volume is absent
CRC failed in AutoCAD_2010_English_SLD_Win_32bit.exe
يا ريت تساعدني لاني محتاج البرنامج بجد .... ومشكوووووووووووووووور جهدك


----------



## easysak (14 يناير 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## romy_roma (7 فبراير 2011)

thanx 3la l parbamg el gamed


----------



## صبحى السيد صبحى (8 فبراير 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## hussien moka (27 مارس 2011)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## messi888 (2 يونيو 2011)

*

الروابط لا تعمل*​


----------



## عاشق الرياضة (11 ديسمبر 2011)

واللهي انا مش عارف اسطبه خالص عمة جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## مهندس حوده مصري (11 ديسمبر 2011)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## ahmed malik (11 ديسمبر 2011)

الروابط لا لاتعمل .ارجوا الافادة .


----------



## ابو يحيى السوري (14 ديسمبر 2011)

مشكور


----------



## mohamed7734 (9 يناير 2012)

المساااااح قال:


> الان بين ايديكم الإصدار الجديد جدا جدا جدا من البرنامج الضخم autocad 2010 والذى لم يصدر بشكل رسمى حتى الان ولكن سوف يصدر فى خلال هذا الشهر على أقصى تقدير وذلك بناءاً على معظم المواقع الأجنبية التى تهتم بالشأن الهندسى بشكل أساسى وحصرى جداً جداً .....
> 
> autocad 2010​
> introduction
> ...


جزاكم الله خير وبارك الله فيكم وجارى التجربة


----------

